# 70 aluminum radiator suggestions



## Brodie69 (Aug 29, 2014)

I have a 70 GTO with 400 a mild crane cam and 400 trans. I'm wanting to know recommendations on reasonable aluminum radiator / shroud and electric fans? Thanks


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

My '68 GTO came with a Rodney Red aluminum radiator which works great. Rodney Red specializes in Pontiacs. Here is their link:

Rodney Red - Performance Radiators

Some of the other members like _Bear_ can give you good ideas about electric fans as I'm currently running a mechanical one. Luck!


----------

